# Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat



## Mefomaik (26. April 2016)

Hallo liebe Angelkollegen,

möchte mir noch ne Rute fürs Dorschangeln von Belly gönnen weiss bloss nicht welche?

Köderspektrum wären pilker/Jigs etwa um die 40 g (reales wurfgewicht+- 10g) und sie sollte gerne 240 lang sein!

Laut den Daten könnte eine Shimano Vengaence 240 H passen,hätte ich aber noch nie in der Hand!

Hoffe auf paar gute Vorschläge,danke im voraus 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eric20004 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat*

die shimano vengeance sea bass benutzen sehr viele für kajak und belly


----------



## Mefomaik (26. April 2016)

*AW: Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat*

Die 20-60 g oder?

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AllroundAlex (26. April 2016)

*AW: Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat*

Ich hab die Vengance. 2.10m 10-50g WG

Es ist meine Lieblingsrute im Belly. Beste Anschaffung die ich seit längerem gemacht habe!

Die Rute ist leicht, sensibel und hat dennoch genug Reserven um auch mal einen großen zu drillen. Die Aktion geht bis ins Handteil; super!
Dazu habe ich eine Shiamano Nexave (2500 / Frontbremse) und als Schnur eine Berkley Nanofil in 0.10mm

Die Kombi macht einfach Spaß beim Angeln! 


Ich habe mit meiner auch schon im Süßwasser einen Hecht von 115cm souverän ausgedrillt und gelandet. Nur mal so als Beispiel, was damit möglich ist....


----------



## Mefomaik (26. April 2016)

*AW: Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat*

Hört sich nicht schlecht an,mich würde intressieren ob z.b die 240 bis 60 g gut mit kleinen pilkern von 40g klar kommt oder ob das nicht mehr angenehm fischbar ist?

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hänger06 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat*

hi maik du brillen-dealer,

die 

http://www.nordfishing77.at/shimano...s-210-h-3117?gclid=CNOYk9SQrcwCFe8W0woduC0BKQ

ist etwas "steifer"

die.

http://www.nordfishing77.at/shimano-vengeance-bx-sea-bass-210-mh-10-50g-3249

ist etwas feiner in der spitze..jigs bis 30gr+ köder geht

vom Belly ist glaube ich die 2,10 besser im händling auch zum vertikal angeln.

gruß


----------



## AllroundAlex (26. April 2016)

*AW: Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat*

Ich würde auf die 20-60g (H) tendieren, wenn du wirklich mal einen Pilker mit 40g benutzen willst.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es keinen großen Unterschied macht ob die Rute nun 2.10m oder 2.40m ist. Viel wichtiger ist ein kurzer griff zwischen der Rolle und dem Rutenende. Da ist man mit der Vangance Serie auf jeden Fall gut beraten.


----------



## Seatrout (27. April 2016)

*AW: Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat*

Wir haben beide auf dem Kleinboot im einstatz.

Die 20-50er schafft 40 Pilker locker, auch 60er gehen noch gut.
Ich würde die immer wieder kaufen#6


----------



## fischhändler (27. April 2016)

*AW: Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat*

ich fische die tubertini 
seika vertical
2,40 -60 gr.
top rute 
preis um 70 euro
sehr zu empfehlen.

ist ein top stock


----------



## xbsxrvxr (27. April 2016)

*AW: Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat*

moin...
240 vom belly geht zwar, aber 200-215 ruten sind doch viel angenehmer...
köder sind natürlich geschmackssache, aber warum 40g?
wir fischen hier bis ca8/9m und brauchen im schlimmsten fall mal 30gr.
meistens reichen aber 10-20g( gummi, blinker, wobbler)...macht echt viel mehr spaß mit leichtem zeug.

meistens nutzen wir ruten bis 15g, höchstens 25/30


----------



## Mefomaik (27. April 2016)

*AW: Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat*

Ok,guter einwand/nachfrage!

Habe dies Jahr erst angefangen mit dem Belly und habe bis jetz 2 mal an der Stelle gefischt die 20meter tief ist+strömmung hat und habe mir deshalb die 40g speddys(pilker geholt...)

240 gefällt mir als Länge persönlich ganz gut!

Dann könnte die Mh auch reichen....

Wohne leider am A... der Welt und kann nicht probewedeln...

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat*

PN ist schon raus. |rolleyes

Aber das Thema dürfte ja von allgemeinem Interesse sein.
Hier meine Combo:

Vom Belly Boot fische ich die "HYPER CAST Pro Tour Twitch 195" von Quantum.  WG 12 - 30 gr.
Rolle: "QUANTUM ESCALADE Spin 520 FD" von Quantum.

Schnur: 0,15 mm Power Pro Shimano.

Habe ich beides mal im BBM-Baumarkt gekauft. |rolleyes (Sorry)  Rute und Rolle für je ca. 70 €.

Eingeweiht habe ich die Kombo vor 2 Jahren Ende April mit 5 Dorschen bis 60 cm und einer 66er Meerforelle.
Dorsche auf Shad, Mefo auf Blinker.

Tl Rolf #h


----------



## xbsxrvxr (28. April 2016)

*AW: Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat*

20m:-0???

na gut, da musst schon n bißchen blei antüddeln...


----------



## Steinbuttt (30. April 2016)

*AW: Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat*

Ich werfe hier mal noch meine SPORTEX Carat Z CA 2101 mit ins Rennen:

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/sportex-carat-z-ca-spinnrute.html

Für mich die perfekte Belly-Rute, 2,10m, 12 - 33g Wfg, leicht, sensibel, bärenstarkes Rückrad, nahezu unkaputtbar und (beim Angeln vom Belly von Vorteil) ein kurzes Griffende.#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Mefomaik (30. April 2016)

*AW: Dorschrute fürs Belly Boat*

Ok,hab mir jetz erstmal die vengeance sea bass  240  mit 20-60 g bestellt,wenn die nix ist guck ich mir definitiv noch die sportex an!
(hab sonst die absolut,die mir aber dafür erstmal zu schade ist plus der Griff grade so passt)

Bin mal gespannt wie die Vengeance so ausfällt,kann aber bei den Preis nur überrascht werden

Vielen Dank erstmal für die tipps!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire 510 mit Tapatalk


----------

